# Countdown to Spay Day



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I’ll follow along with you, and hope for a good outcome. It’s very reasonable to expect that all will go well. It is very nerve-wracking to have your baby go in for optional surgery, though, so I’m glad you’re reaching out for some support.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We're here with you and Peggy. FWIW, I dodn't remember a single one of my 5 girls changing the slightest in personality after spaying. 

Stay positive!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

good luck with Peggy's spay. I am confident it will all go well. I understand your apprehension of surgery. Honestly I've never had a dog change personality due to the procedure itself. For Renn a neuter and of course that is much simpler but I indeed had a lot of anxiety the first 3 days as I didn't like how it looked and kept taking pictures, lol but then suddenly all swelling and redness went down and he looked quite normal. I was hoping he would settle down some but it didn't happen. Everyone I've encountered said to me oh you will see a big difference after he is neutered. Nope. I hadn't seen it in other dogs I've had either. LOL The most difficult part is keeping them from jumping or running, which is why I was so glad he was still in his crate at that time. I couldn't imagine not having him crate trained and trying to keep a free roaming fellow quiet. We even took short walks on the leash in the yard. You may notice she may want to urinate a little more often the first few days. Not sure why but that happened with some of my females then all went back to normal.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I suggest you just relax and enjoy your girl without worrying about something over which you have no control. There are too many worries in life that are controllable. It is worth spending time on those things...


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

When my Daisy girl was spayed, I noticed zero changes. I too was put off by how the incision looked, but now you can't tell she had surgery. 
Peggy is the cutest pood. Her eyes are full of expression - I wonder what's she's thinking here???????
☘


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((hugs))) in my limited experience of three female poodles, none were changed by spay surgery.

As poodle parents you will be so scared during the surgery. Those first few days are the worst, concern about the incision, dealing with pain medication and keeping Peggy quiet so she heals quickly. This is a stressful time... best to try and go into this with a positive mindset. 

You are well prepared and Peggy is in good health... hopefully she will have an uneventful spay and come out her normal self.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the sweet words, poodle friends.  We’ve worked so hard to overcome those early concerns we had about Peggy’s social deficits and temperament. I’ve always found doggy surgeries nerve-wracking, but those worrisome early days with our girl have added another layer, for sure.

You may recall she growled at the vet as a very small puppy. That’s when the well-intentioned “You should return her to the breeder” messages started rolling in from all directions.

Well she now looooves the vet. That was quite a big accomplishment for us _and_ for her! Wish we could protect her forever, but alas. I know this surgery is necessary and feel good about our reasons for doing it. Thanks as always for your wisdom and compassion and for just plain being there.

Here’s Peggy at her first vet visit, about to unleash terror upon the world.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

While I know there are differences between a neuter vs a spay, only one thing changed with Bobby and that was he stopped indoor marking...thank goodness! Other than that, nothing changed in his personality and he still loves to lift his leg outdoors! 😉 I was actually worried about personality changes as well so I was quite happy to see, once everything healed up, that he was just Bobby and I was even happy to see him lifting his leg 
outdoors!🤣
I totally appreciate the the apprehension but you guys have done so well by her and I’m sure she’ll be in great hands on surgery day. 
We’re here for you!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

In my (rather small) "study group" of six* spayed bitches since the late 1970s, the only one where I might have to say that not all changes were for the better was Ilka, but she was already showing some temperament issues before she was spayed at nine months. 

*Lemme make sure that's right....
Queeniey- Sheltie mix, late 70s
Spirit- ACD mix, late 70s
Gin- Doberman mix, late 80s
Ilka- mutt (or maybe coated Xolo)
Leo- GSD
Lily- APBT


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> the only one where I might have to say that not all changes were for the better was Ilka, but she was already showing some temperament issues before she was spayed at nine months.


That’s the reason for my concern. Were the changes manageable in Ilka’s case?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That’s the reason for my concern. Were the changes manageable in Ilka’s case?


She was showing reactivity to random things and people when she was only four months old. Eventually, she reached the point of not liking most dogs or people, especially kids, since the neighborhood kids would tease my dogs. We managed her in that she didn't go to places like the pet supply store, and if we were out at a park or something, we left if kids or other dogs showed up. I was super surprised that it only took three months for me to trust her loose with Lily (who was nearly a year old when I got her).


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think Peggy will be fine but I know I'd feel nervous too. Anything that messes with hormones (mine or a dog's) makes me nervous. But I think spaying is generally for the best, especially if it's done after the dog is mature. I view it as more of a necessity that has to be done at some point. I wouldn't want to risk pyometra and OSS would not be a great idea for me since I have a male that is hormonally intact. So if I get a female (I'm sure I will eventually) I'll also do a late spay. Most females seem to do very well with it. I think Peggy's had such a good foundation and had a chance to mature with all her hormones and so you shouldn't have much to worry about. You're making the choice that's best for her long term health.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I was feeling just like you were last July, Lacey having her spay 1 day before her birthday. It’s a very scary and sad feeling despite it being a routine surgery for dogs. I’m here for you, knowing exactly how you feel. 
I honestly pushed the thought of it out of my head until the day before the spay. I wouldn’t have been able to deal with it if I thought about it too much beforehand. But it does help to commiserate with others who’ve went through it for sure. 

Once it’s over with you’ll feel a huge weight off your shoulders. It’s something you know has been coming for a long time now, to have it done will be such a relief. I have no other experience with spay besides Lacey, but she did not have any behavioral changes at all after the spay. No worse, no better. 
She was so tired and EXTRA alerty during her heat, so no more of that. But she does have those extra affectionate and lovey days though not to the extent of when she was on her cycle. 

I also didn’t have any issue keeping her quiet for a couple weeks after the spay. Slow walks on a shorter leash with lots of sniffing to her hearts content was enough. She’d put herself in her crate to rest on her own throughout the day, especially the first week. Hopefully for a spoo those kind of walks will be enough. I know you’ll give her lots of other mental stimulation too.

Since you didn’t raise an adrenaline junkie, I think Peggy will do well with a quiet recovery that has plenty of mental stimulation. Since Peggy also likes her crate I bet you’ll find she uses it and appreciates it more than usual during her recovery!


----------



## Beesknees (Apr 4, 2021)

How old is she? I’m waiting to get piper spayed as well. I want to hold off until she has at least two periods.


PeggyTheParti said:


> The decision to hold off on Peggy’s spay was guided by two things:
> 
> 1. My desire to support her physical health by letting her mature as nature intended. This paid off tremendously when her vulva developed seemingly overnight and resolved her chronic vaginitis. Yay.
> 
> ...





PeggyTheParti said:


> The decision to hold off on Peggy’s spay was guided by two things:
> 
> 1. My desire to support her physical health by letting her mature as nature intended. This paid off tremendously when her vulva developed seemingly overnight and resolved her chronic vaginitis. Yay.
> 
> ...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Beesknees said:


> How old is she? I’m waiting to get piper spayed as well. I want to hold off until she has at least two periods.


Heats are actually quite different from periods, but the blood can be misleading.  Definitely do some research so you know what to expect with Piper’s.

I found the heats themselves surprisingly less challenging than about 8 weeks after, when pseudopregnancy hormones can kick in. Took me a while to understand that my girl’s possessive aggression was being caused by these hormonal fluctuations.

Peggy will be 2 years old on May 26th, and is being spayed the next day. She’s been through three heat cycles.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I will be checking in! I'm hoping that some of her behaviors will dissappear after getting spayed too. I am getting one of my back molars taken out the 26th. Please give Peggy pets for me!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I will be checking in! I'm hoping that some of her behaviors will dissappear after getting spayed too. I am getting one of my back molars taken out the 26th. Please give Peggy pets for me!


I hope the extraction went well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy went into the vet’s office at 8 this morning. I had my husband go without me, so my nerves wouldn’t affect her. She was, in his words, “In very high spirits!” Was happy to learn that owners are once again allowed in the clinic, so he was able to bring her in, weigh her (45 lbs!), and help get her acclimated. But I don’t think she really needed his help with that. 

We should be getting a call around 2pm to pick her up. I’ll need to go along to keep her still.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I hope the extraction went well!


Thank you! I had to cancel because I'm not feeling well. I'll make a new thread.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

*Update:*

Just got a call from our vet. She said Peggy’s out of surgery and did great, was all very routine, and “_Wow! She’s sure come out of her shell since she was a puppy!_”

My heart nearly burst when she said that.  Apparently Peggy was running around greeting everyone pre-surgery. She was very happy and easy to work with.

The vet explained we’ll have to be extra careful with her as she heals, because she’s not a puppy. 14 days of no exercise. Out for potty only. Wow. Let the fun begin!

We’ll be picking her up at 2pm.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm extremely happy to hear this and that the vet said that Peggy has come out of her shell!! 😭 Will she be having a special treat?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope the spay is uneventful, and that she's back in high spirits soon!

Edited - Just saw the update above. Great news! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm extremely happy to hear this and that the vet said that Peggy has come out of her shell!! 😭 Will she be having a special treat?


She’s got a sheepskin to lounge on, a heavy duty toy we can stuff with little dabs of something yummy, and a massive box of cardboard to shred when she needs to blow off steam. We set up her x-pen again, right next to the TV so she can keep an eye on us while we keep an eye on her.

I’ve not yet decided where she should sleep tonight.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s got a sheepskin to lounge on, a heavy duty toy we can stuff with little dabs of something yummy, and a massive box of cardboard to shred when she needs to blow off steam. We set up her x-pen again, right next to the TV so she can keep an eye on us while we keep an eye on her.
> 
> I’ve not yet decided where she should sleep tonight.


Awesome! 😎

Okay.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very good news, both that the op is safely over and the vet so struck by the excellent upbringing Peggy has had. I bet wherever she sleeps one or both of you will be sleeping too...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Excellent news that surgery was routine soon you can focus on healing.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Wonderful news! Yay, Peggy! and yay for you! I'm hoping we'll get to see cute Peggy-in-recovery-pajamas photos soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

*Update:*

She’s home and breaking my heart:





































She couldn’t figure out how to exit the vet’s office. We had to very gently guide her out and she gazed into space the whole way home, trembling.

She’s been totally silent except for a little growl when our gardener unexpectedly appeared around the side of the house while we were still in the car. I think he really startled her, because she expressed her anal glands on the seat. (Glad it was covered!) She then stood on the driveway, just staring at him for a few minutes, before asking to go on the grass for a long pee. Good girl.

Now, as you can see, she’s bundled up in a sheepskin with my oversized cardigan over top, resting on a body pillow with two camping pads underneath. I’m glad she was comfortable enough to lie down. For a while she just wanted to sit.

The veterinary assistant raved about her pre-surgery antics. She said it was _a lot_....but in a good way. They all remember that shutdown poodle puppy who first walked into their office on July 29th, 2019.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

It was so hard to see Mia hurting after her spay. She had gone into the office as happy as can be, and came home looking and acting like a senior dog. I know you know this, but in two weeks - and probably sooner - she'll be back to her usual, wonderful self.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> It was so hard to see Mia hurting after her spay. She had gone into the office as happy as can be, and came home looking and acting like a senior dog. I know you know this, but in two weeks - and probably sooner - she'll be back to her usual, wonderful self.


So hard. But I know it’ll be just a blink or two before we’re having to rein her in so she doesn’t hurt herself.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I had to carry Annie up the stairs when she came home from her spay. And lift her into the car she was so dopey. And lift her on and off the bed. It hurt ME to watch and I fussed endlessly. She lay down in the vet parking lot while I paid at the window and whimpered getting into the car! I felt awful. 

I'm glad Peggy is home and safe, here's to a quick recovery. 

I bet in 3 days you will be posting about how difficult it is to keep a young active spoo from running!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I had to carry Annie up the stairs when she came home from her spay. And lift her into the car she was so dopey. And lift her on and off the bed. It hurt ME to watch and I fussed endlessly. She lay down in the vet parking lot while I paid at the window and whimpered getting into the car! I felt awful.
> 
> I'm glad Peggy is home and safe, here's to a quick recovery.
> 
> I bet in 3 days you will be posting about how difficult it is to keep a young active spoo from running!


I bet you’re right! Any tricks from managing Annie’s activity levels as she healed?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This pose here is the one that gets me right in the heart:










She hovered like this for quite a while. Finally figured out I needed to move the pillow for her so she could turn around. Then she hovered again for a few more minutes, head hanging lower and lower until it appeared she had fallen asleep standing up.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This pose here is the one that gets me right in the heart:
> 
> View attachment 477165
> 
> ...


😢 She might be still and more quiet for a few days, but she will be back on her feet very soon! My Aussie stayed still and quiet for a day or 2, but was back on her feet in less than a week. I had to keep Sisko on his leash to keep him still.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Despite her lack of enthusiasm, I'm glad the surgery went well. That's a load off your mind!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Poor thing. She’ll be back to her old self before you know it. It’s so hard when they’re acting pitiful.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad to hear Peggy did so well. Before you know it she will be back to her old self.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so glad Peggy is home and doing well ! They do look pitiful after a spay don’t they ? If I remember correctly, Beckie was pitiful for maybe 2 days, started feeling better on day 3 and quickly recovered from there.

Wishing for a quick recovery for Peggy as well !



PeggyTheParti said:


> My desire to support her physical health by letting her mature as nature intended. This paid off tremendously when her vulva developed seemingly overnight and resolved her chronic vaginitis. Yay.


Do you remember how old she was when this happened ?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Do you remember how old she was when this happened ?


I’m guessing it was around 8 months, just before her first heat. There was only one more goopy episode after that, right after her first heat. Our vet had us bring her in, in case it was pyometra.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I bet you’re right! Any tricks from managing Annie’s activity levels as she healed?


Honestly no... I think I must have blocked it out lol. I think we did treat scatter games and Kongs and relax on the mat and slow short sniffy walks and I was as happy as she was when she was allowed to resume full activities.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy for the good news that she's thru it! I can only imagine how it is for you all! 
It'll take a bit to shake the anesthesia "hangover" and the super pain meds they give.

It won't be long before you're going to be very glad of how comfortable you made being in her Wonderland for her .


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Ugh, Spay Day is not fun. At least it’s never been fun for me and the dogs involved. I hope her recovery is swift and smooth! Hugs to you all.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It’s been 12 hours since her surgery and she won’t eat anything. Not surprising, but sucks because I can’t give her pain meds without food.

More concerning is she hasn’t had more than a lick of water. Any tricks for encouraging pups to drink post-surgery? Or should I just back off?

She’s been vomiting liquid and white foam for the past hour or two.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. Maybe dissolve a little chicken broth in her water? Some people give their dog ice cubes and ice chips for a few days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Sorry to hear this. Maybe dissolve a little chicken broth in her water?


She wouldn’t even lick steak juice off my fingers.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She wouldn’t even lick steak juice off my fingers.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Is she still having any vomiting?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would call the vet, if only for reassurance - if she won't eat she may need injectable pain relief. Have you tried syringing a dehydration mix into her mouth, just a few drops at a time? Dehydration is less of an issue with big dogs, I know, but it will still be contributing to her feeling foul. Remember her throat may be sore from the intubation, and vomiting is a very common reaction to anaesthesia. Meanwhile cook up some chicken or other favourite meat in plain water, so that you have both flavoured water and a treat meal ready for her. I then freeze some of the stock as ice cubes, ready to flavour more water. 

At least these days they don't let them home till they are round from the anaesthetic - 50 years ago I was handed my unconscious cat in her carrier, complete with a large poo, so she had obviously not been checked for some time...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Is she still having any vomiting?


Yes, still vomiting. And lots of coughing and burping and licking her lips. She just vomited foam multiple times and is now lying in it. She’s too weak to care.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I would call the vet, if only for reassurance - if she won't eat she may need injectable pain relief. Have you tried syringing a dehydration mix into her mouth, just a few drops at a time? Dehydration is less of an issue with big dogs, I know, but it will still be contributing to her feeling foul. Remember her throat may be sore from the intubation, and vomiting is a very common reaction to anaesthesia. Meanwhile cook up some chicken or other favourite meat in plain water, so that you have both flavoured water and a treat meal ready for her. I then freeze some of the stock as ice cubes, ready to flavour more water.
> 
> At least these days they don't let them home till they are round from the anaesthetic - 50 years ago I was handed my unconscious cat in her carrier, complete with a large poo, so she had obviously not been checked for some time...


I think her throat is bothering her _a lot_. I just wet my fingers a few times and tucked them inside her lips until she wouldn’t let me anymore. She’s peed twice since she’s been home, so that’s good, but the last time was 6 hours ago. She’s too weak now to go outside and showed her belly submissively when I tried to get her up.

When Gracie was spayed, she was kept overnight. That used to be normal, at least where I grew up. On one hand, I’m glad Peggy isn’t in an unfamiliar crate. But on the other...

We don’t have an emergency vet here. And we live in a remote area, with an unreliable bridge between us and the nearest 24-hour clinic, an hour away. If the bridge isn’t open to traffic, it would be hours longer. So nerve-wracking at the best of times.

I’ll be calling our vet first thing if she’s still not drinking. I wish I’d asked if they hydrated her during surgery. The last time she had a drink at home was the night before.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Check the bill to see if they itemized all services. If they did, you should be able to see if fluids went onboard.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I know this is nerve-wracking and heartrending but it doesn't sound like an unusual response to anesthesia, pain meds, and surgery. If she can, rest is as good as you might get for a few more hours and that's ok. So long as she's responding to you, even slowly, that sounds within normal. Definitely check in with the vet in the AM to see if you should adjust her pain med, if you can't get it in her per schedule.

This is from What to Expect After Your Pet is Spayed or Neutered | Zoetis Petcare


*Monitor eating and drinking.* Since your pet had anesthesia, their water and food should be limited immediately upon returning home and in the evening following their procedure. After a few hours, you can usually start by offering them a little bit of water, followed by a small amount of their regular food an hour or so later. This ensures that your pet is able to drink and eat normally following anesthesia and surgery and that they're not likely to vomit and develop aspiration pneumonia or another problem. If they are able to keep these small amounts of water and food down, then you should be able to return to normal water access and feeding the following morning. If not, call your veterinarian.
From How to Care for Dogs After Spaying Surgery - PetHelpful

*Vomiting and Refusing to Eat and Drink*
Is your dog vomiting following a spay operation? This is totally normal.
Anesthesia results in nausea, so some dogs will vomit. Others won't.
As a result of the nausea, some dogs won't eat after surgery. Some will also refuse to drink water. This too is completely normal; it's a result of the anesthesia after-effects and it can be a response to the pain as well.
To limit the chances of vomiting, wait until 8 or 9 o'clock at night before putting down food and water. Your dog may eat a small amount of food and water or she may refuse.
The nausea and the dog's refusal to eat and drink should disappear within 24 hours after surgery. If your dog is vomiting and still refusing to eat and drink 24 hours later, consult your veterinarian.

They offer this additional bit of info:

If your dog is sleepy, this is totally normal. They tend to be prone to very deep sleep, and as I mentioned above, this can result in a dog who pees in her sleep. Therefore, cover the dog's bed with a puppy pad or plastic. Check on her every few hours to ensure the bed is dry and take her outside to do her business frequently.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you so much for that, Rose. I’d been searching and searching for anything indicating it was okay she wouldn’t drink. Very reassuring. This is definitely the most eventful night I’ve had with a dog post-surgery.

I’m a little delirious at this point, as every time I start to drift off, I’m startled by the sound of more vomiting. But the good news is that she went out for a pee about an hour ago and then abruptly opened her mouth and clear liquid just started _gushing_ out. More than I’ve ever seen a dog vomit. It was the most bizarre thing, especially because she hustled straight inside after and took her first drink.

She’s been drinking regularly since. It’s almost like she had to get that out.

They did give her IV fluids. I just wasn’t sure if that was sufficient to hydrate her or just enough to compensate for the demands of surgery. Clearly it was enough to hydrate her!

She’s very upset now that I won’t let her on the couch, or in her crate, or into the bedroom to sleep with my husband. The last time I drifted off, I awoke to no poodle and found her vomiting in the hall outside the closed bedroom door. I’ve turned the TV back on and will be doing my best to stay up. The sun will start peeking over the mountains shortly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ahhhh. It’s been 20 glorious minutes without a gag or a puke. I can’t imagine how tired her poor body is feeling right now.

But she did manage a tail wag when my husband came out to check on her—the first we’ve seen since she arrived home.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

So happy to hear Peggy is doing better. Everyone reacts differently to anesthesia. That probably what caused Peggy's nausea. They probably had a tube down her throat which probably cause soreness and the hesitancy to drink. What goes through their minds in these situations? She's probably comforted with mommy and daddy taking such good care of her. Happy wishing Peggy a quick recovery.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ahhhh. It’s been 20 glorious minutes without a gag or a puke. I can’t imagine how tired her poor body is feeling right now.
> 
> But she did manage a tail wag when my husband came out to check on her—the first we’ve seen since she arrived home.


Small steps, but definitely in the right direction. Keep up the good work Robin. Peggy needs you now. She'll be back to herself in no time. Elroy sends best wishes too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I didn't vomit after surgery, but the fluids during and after had a marked effect! And while the nurses were helping me cope with that the drip pulled out and I discovered I had been bleeding all over the floor... Could be worse, you see!

Sounds as if Peggy is slowly getting back to her usual self - here's to a good sleep for everyone later in the day.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hope Peggy is ok and you are asleep. Poor baby. 

With Annie/Trixie we occasionally find it necessary to give just a little bit of maple syrup on the gums (recommended by the vet) when they haven't been eating/have thrown up. Trixie as a toy breed tends towards hypoglycemia and gets too stressed to eat.

There's an electrolyte recipe the vet recommended for Annie vomitting and unable to eat : 1 c warm water, 2 tsp maple syrup, 1/4 tsp baking soda, 1/8 tsp salt - get 1/4 cup into an Annie sized dog(by syringe, if necessary). 

I also found with Annie/Trixie that smearing a tiny bit of wet smelly food on the nose can stimulate the appetite. They can't stand the feeling of it, so lick it off, then realize that that tasted good, and will eat a bit off of my finger, then a bit from a dish.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My husband took over from 8:30-12:30 so I could sleep. It was a nice surprise to wake up to the news that Peggy ate a little and was finally able to take her first pain pill (Carprofen). She was lounging in his office under two blankets, looking like the perfect little patient.

I can already see the danger of pain meds, though, as, even in her sedated state, she attempted to grab her Jolly Ball on her most recent pee break and then seemed confused when she was too weak to lift it. Will take our vet’s advice seriously and keep her leashed outside. The Jolly Ball will be put away.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So cute.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

First proper meal.  She ate multiple servings.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm so glad she came through well!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’ve been using blankets to deter her from poking around at the incision. She’s still weak enough that it works, but not sure for how long.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh boy. I was feeling super proud of her for picking up this ball on her potty break. I could see a playful gleam in her eye that told me the nasty anesthesia and whatever else they put in her was no longer making her feel sick.










But then I turned my back for a second and she hopped up onto the couch. Now I need to figure out how to get her down and not let that happen again.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Is this too far for her to step down?










Edit: I folded the blankets and added a bunch more. It was an easy step down. Phew.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor Peggy had a rough first post-op day. And so did you ! From now on it will only get better.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Gosh, what a recovery! It sounds like she would have benefited from anti-nausea meds early on, maybe something to tuck away for any future surgeries. I hope it’s all onwards and upwards from here.

Her post spay pics have been so cute. She doesn’t usually look small to me, but she does today. I hope you’ve gotten some rest.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Things are looking up!


----------



## DogtorDoctor (Mar 20, 2020)

I am so sorry she had such a rough recovery! I can't imagine how stressful last night must've been for y'all. I'm glad that she's getting back to her normal self and I'm sure she'll be giving y'all trouble in no time. I don't envy you keeping her quiet for the next two weeks.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope you all have a more restful night tonight 🙏


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds familiar - one moment you're worrying because she is barely moving, the next about how to get her down from the couch safely! Very good to hear she is feeling so much better - definitely time to get a body suit sorted and an indoor leash on her.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to see that ole Peggy sparkle is back.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

How is Peggy doing today?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I just popped in to check on Peggy, too - I'm hoping you are all three catching up on sleep and relaxing in front of old movies.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We’ve played:

Unpack the Bone
Unpack the Other Bone
Try to Chew Two Bones at Once
I Prefer One Bone
No, The Other Bone
No, The Other Bone
No, The Other Bone

Then we tried:

Lie in the Sun
Bark at the Neighbour in the Sun
Lie Down Again in the Sun
It’s Too Hot in the Sun. Can We Go Inside?
It’s Boring in Here. Can We Go Back Outside?


Now we’re working our way through the _Friday the 13th _movies, pausing occasionally to bark at the roofers who’ve been hammering away for days across the street.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Alfy (Dec 18, 2020)

X-Mas in May....Happy girl!


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Amazing how resilient they can be. Good to see her up and about.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I see Peggy doesn’t need to wear a cone. That’s great !


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I see Peggy doesn’t need to wear a cone. That’s great !


So far, no. But I suspect that will change as the incision heals and gets itchy. I’m mostly concerned about nighttime, when she might get to quietly licking while we both sleep soundly.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Very happy to see her up and about. 🥰


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

She looks great. Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She’s both playful and lethargic, like her body’s not quite cooperating with her brain. She’s also not pooped since Thursday morning. I know some constipation is normal post-surgery, but she actually tried to go yesterday and then just sort of gave up. Not sure when bowel obstruction becomes a concern.

Will give her a good dose of fibre tomorrow.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

They gave her quite the belly shave! It's fun to see her spotty belly for perhaps the only time.

So now you're on poop watch, huh? Poor girl. That's can't be comfortable. I hope it all works out in the morning.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I presume she missed a meal before surgery, and didn't eat much that day? It all affects the poo schedule, but fibre may be a good idea, along with plenty of fluids. Good to know she is recovering, and you are sleeping!


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

Pain medications can cause constipation as well, so if she’s still on them or only recently stopped them it could be a contributing factor.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Newport said:


> They gave her quite the belly shave! It's fun to see her spotty belly for perhaps the only time.
> 
> So now you're on poop watch, huh? Poor girl. That's can't be comfortable. I hope it all works out in the morning.


I love the spotty shaved belly! So cute, but already a little prickly.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I presume she missed a meal before surgery, and didn't eat much that day? It all affects the poo schedule, but fibre may be a good idea, along with plenty of fluids. Good to know she is recovering, and you are sleeping!





Kait said:


> Pain medications can cause constipation as well, so if she’s still on them or only recently stopped them it could be a contributing factor.


She had her last pre-surgery snack at 9pm on Wednesday, and then didn’t eat or drink again until Friday morning. Plus she’s on carprofen.

But my husband shared his oatmeal and blueberries with her this morning, and then took her on a brisk short-leash walk in the yard. Success! I suspect she’s feeling a little better now. She curled up right after for a snooze.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Watching old war movies on TCM:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

She just dropped backwards onto me and has me totally pinned with her lounging body:










Ahhhh the things we do for our poodles.

Her incision is looking good, I think:


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I think her incision looks very well!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This bendy body pillow has been great for helping a sore (and bored!) poodle to settle:




















I can put it anywhere to make an instant bed.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Did she have a gastopexy done as well?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> Did she have a gastopexy done as well?


Nope.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m so glad Peggy is feeling better. I adore her amazing spotty belly! 😊


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Her incision looks amazingly well. I am glad to hear she is doing well. I think we worry more than necessary, at least I know I did. I almost convinced myself I made a mistake. LOL Glad is over n done.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> Her incision looks amazingly well. I am glad to hear she is doing well. I think we worry more than necessary, at least I know I did. I almost convinced myself I made a mistake. LOL Glad is over n done.


That first night was worse than I imagined, but I’ve been pleasantly surprised we’ve not yet needed the surgical suit or inflatable collar. That certainly makes things easier.

Yesterday, Peggy actually found the cone the vet sent home with her and made it quite clear what she thought of it! She was on a mission to destroy. Lol.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Yesterday, Peggy actually found the cone the vet sent home with her and made it quite clear what she thought of it! She was on a mission to destroy. Lol.


😂


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We set up the x-pen on our small back deck, so Peggy can lounge without being tempted to launch herself off and explore the yard.










The blanket is to block any glimpses of the sidewalk through the trees. She’s still quite subdued today, but I can’t fully trust she’ll stay calm.


----------



## ShamrockPoodle (Jan 22, 2017)

🥰 Aww—Feel better soon Peggy❤❤. The anesthesia wearing off definitely caused the blank stare in both of my minis. Better the second day—then it was a job to keep them quietly entertained. I remember trying to sleep on the floor next to their beds to prevent jumping and running around. I was pretty sore myself after that! Peggy’s rug sure does look comfy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

ShamrockPoodle said:


> 🥰 Aww—Feel better soon Peggy❤❤. The anesthesia wearing off definitely caused the blank stare in both of my minis. Better the second day—then it was a job to keep them quietly entertained. I remember trying to sleep on the floor next to their beds to prevent jumping and running around. I was pretty sore myself after that! Peggy’s rug sure does look comfy!


She and my husband have slept together the past two nights. He keeps her leash around his wrist.

I’d have thought she’d be _thrilled_ with these sleeping arrangements, but every evening she eyes her crate longingly. Poor poodle. She’ll be back to her routine soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today looked like this:




























She’s a little restless, but it’s obvious she’s still not feeling well. Every once in a while, she’ll whip her head around and nibble her flank. And she looked absolutely _crushed_ when her tooth accidentally caught my finger while shredding that taco shell box. Like, practically fell to pieces. Will continue to take it very easy.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Hang in there, Miss Peggy. Better days are a-coming!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Her routine is getting back to normal, but physically she’s still a little off and I don’t always know when she has to pee or poo. Luckily, she’s a very clear communicator.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

How long is the "minimal romping around" recovery period supposed to be?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> How long is the "minimal romping around" recovery period supposed to be?


For Peggy it will be 14 days. Our vet explained this is extra important because of her age.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today is day 7 and I’m impressed with how Peggy is handling her reduced activity. She quickly understood that backyard time now means leash time or pen time, and has done nothing to challenge the new rules.










The only difficult moment so far occurred two nights ago, when her frustration abruptly bubbled up and over and she aggressively tried to destroy her sheepskin rug. I let her have a moment and then did a quiet 10-minute training session. She seemed _so_ grateful for the outlet. She immediately went to bed after and was asleep for the night within seconds.

Today we’re reducing her carprofen by half so it lasts a little longer. We’ll be using it just at night to help her sleep. If she feels some pain during the day, I think that’s a good thing, as it will discourage her from overdoing it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Cute patient <3


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

In case anyone’s reading this who’s preparing for their own poodle’s surgery, something I’ve discovered is that stretching out in the hot sun can mimic the effects of a good exercise session. Peggy’s wiped out now after 20 minutes on the deck.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> For Peggy it will be 14 days. Our vet explained this is extra important because of her age.


Because she's a little older?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Did she have a traditional spay or an OSS? Lily was maybe three? when she got spayed, and I remember my vet telling me to try and keep her quiet for about a week, if I could. I've heard it's longer for an OSS, though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Because she's a little older?


Yep! My vet believes strongly in puppy spays. Peggy just turned 2 years old.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> Did she have a traditional spay or an OSS? Lily was maybe three? when she got spayed, and I remember my vet telling me to try and keep her quiet for about a week, if I could. I've heard it's longer for an OSS, though.


Traditional spay. Our vet was firm about 14 days of leashed potty outings only.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Our vet said 14 days, no matter the age.

(Picture two very active outdoor kennelled border collie cross pups (6 mo) spayed/neutered on the same day, with orders to keep them from chewing on each other or running...)

Annie was comparatively easy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Our vet said 14 days, no matter the age.
> 
> (Picture two very active outdoor kennelled border collie cross pups (6 mo) spayed/neutered on the same day, with orders to keep them from chewing on each other or running...)
> 
> Annie was comparatively easy.


I cannot even imagine! Eek!

Peggy got another burst of frustration tonight. I think this is what people who don’t regularly run their dogs must see. It’s very intense and feels almost....angry. Very strange in the context of the rest of her day, during which I could easily have believed she was perfectly fine with her confinement.

We played “shred the cardboard” and now she’s settling in to watch _Lassie Come Hom_e.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Hang in there Peggy. Our little Tinkerbell went thru spay & dewclaw removal like a breeze but our little BooBoo who runs like a maniac... it threw her into a false pregnancy immediately. Our vet never saw anything like it. She was sweet with us but set to kill any dog who touched her imaginary nest of babies which was her Giant gorilla stuffed animal. She was weird for 60 days & then there was peace. The vet had never seen it. My old vet back home had but said it was really rare. 

The quiet training helps to eliminate stress & exercise her mentally plus she gets rewarded & can be right. I love that you let her shred a box. Poor girl. Hugs to y'all & Peggy. This too shall pass.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> Hang in there Peggy. Our little Tinkerbell went thru spay & dewclaw removal like a breeze but our little BooBoo who runs like a maniac... it threw her into a false pregnancy immediately. Our vet never saw anything like it. She was sweet with us but set to kill any dog who touched her imaginary nest of babies which was her Giant gorilla stuffed animal. She was weird for 60 days & then there was peace. The vet had never seen it. My old vet back home had but said it was really rare.
> 
> The quiet training helps to eliminate stress & exercise her mentally plus she gets rewarded & can be right. I love that you let her shred a box. Poor girl. Hugs to y'all & Peggy. This too shall pass.


Box shredding is a lifesaver!

She really enjoyed watching Lassie afterwards:










But she was still definitely on edge. Evenings seem to be the most challenging, with tension ebbing and flowing until she abruptly crashes like she’s not slept in days.

I think it must feel strange for a poodle to be cooped up like this, sort of like that restlessness I feel if I’ve been bedridden all day and then am expected to just transition seamlessly to bedtime. It’s hard! Hoping her hormones don’t go nuts and make things even harder, but we’ll help her through whatever comes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy was prescribed three weeks strict rest and minimal level walking only on leash for pees and poos when she first trapped a nerve in her back. While she was sore it was not too difficult, but towards the end it was like playing a salmon on a line, and she weighs less than 4 kilos! I used lots of scent games, hiding things low down and close to her so she could exercise her brain if not her body, and it helped a little, but when she was at last let off leash she ran the wildest zoomies ever. Only one more week to go - tomorrow you will be more than half way there.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> Sophy was prescribed three weeks strict rest and minimal level walking only on leash for pees and poos when she first trapped a nerve in her back. While she was sore it was not too difficult, but towards the end it was like playing a salmon on a line, and she weighs less than 4 kilos! I used lots of scent games, hiding things low down and close to her so she could exercise her brain if not her body, and it helped a little, but when she was at last let off leash she ran the wildest zoomies ever. Only one more week to go - tomorrow you will be more than half way there.


Yes! We’re now on day 8, hallelujah!

Her incision looks very good, I think.










No redness at all, so I think that means we’re on the right track.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today’s big activity has been “get the chew toy out of the sock.” An excellent stress-buster for cooped-up poodles.




































She then directed all her frustrations at the sheepskin, before abruptly settling in for a snooze:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The incision looks to be healing beautifully. Perhaps start planning short walks for a week's time - building up 1/4 mile at a time has worked well for us in the past.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Agreed, Peggy's healing marvelously.

Good to see her getting a lot of mileage out of the sheepskin and the chew toy. It's always so rewarding to receive immediate confirmation that you've gotten your money's worth


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

In some ways the second week is the hardest. They are feeling better, anesthesia usually has cleared, they are bored, restless and they don’t understand why they shouldn’t behave the way they want.

Her partI tummy is so cute and her incision looks great. Won’t be much longer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Agreed, Peggy's healing marvelously.
> 
> Good to see her getting a lot of mileage out of the sheepskin and the chew toy. It's always so rewarding to receive immediate confirmation that you've gotten your money's worth


This sheepskin’s been great! I actually took the fluffy new one for myself and gave her my old one, but she doesn’t seem to mind. She’s been carrying it around everywhere today, using it for equal parts play and snoozing.



















Entertaining for humans, too....


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

She's a doll. That incision is looking wonderful. If her hormones go whacko check out some dog cbd. Helped Boo Boo . She was an abnormality in this. Our university back home had seen it but it was 1 several years of spays. Our Tinkerbell never acted like she had the spay surgery. 

I think you're doing great with Peggy. Very soon she will be just fine.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> She's a doll. That incision is looking wonderful. If her hormones go whacko check out some dog cbd. Helped Boo Boo . She was an abnormality in this. Our university back home had seen it but it was 1 several years of spays. Our Tinkerbell never acted like she had the spay surgery.
> 
> I think you're doing great with Peggy. Very soon she will be just fine.


The only unusual behaviour I’ve seen so far (which I suspect happened far too soon after her spay to be hormone-related) was “burying” a toy in her bed. She did it twice the day after surgery. She’s never done that before and hasn’t done it since. It was really quite endearing.

But I’ll keep Boo Boo’s success story in mind if things do go sideways.

We plan to do a happy visit at the vet’s office in a couple of weeks, to try and overwrite any scary associations that may have developed with those sights and smells. And we’ll continue our resource guarding protocol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love the Poodle in Sheep's Clothing! A happy vet visit sounds like a good idea - perhaps have a very special new toy ready for them to give to her?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Galen's neuter was when I taught him to ring a library bell with his paw. I didn't want to strain the incision with any kind of work that would require him to actively move around. Hitting the bell with his paw was mentally challenging while being physically easy. He could touch the bell while sitting or standing, whatever was more comfortable. Plus, when he was extra grumpy, he could send it flying with one swipe of a paw 😀


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Interesting you mention that @cowpony, as Peggy actually used her “Outside” button yesterday, a rare event. She has never had much use for it, as we take her out so regularly, but her toilet schedule’s gone a little wonky post-surgery. Was so funny hearing a little voice call “Outside!” from the front door.

Also funny picturing Galen taking a whack at his library bell.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Peggy’s shown little interest in her incision, but will sniff and lick carefully around it. Wondering if we should let her sleep in her crate tonight.... She gazes at it so longingly.

So far we’ve not let her spend the night out of our sight, but last night I let her go in for an hour and heard no licking. Just a very happy sleeping poodle. Hmmmmm. Decisions, decisions.


Peggy says, “_You can trust me. I swear. Just look at this face._”


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

In the pic from yesterday, it looks like her skin is almost completely healed. Is it? If it is and she has left it alone thus far, I would probably let her sleep in her crate.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Starla said:


> In the pic from yesterday, it looks like her skin is almost completely healed. Is it? If it is and she has left it alone thus far, I would probably let her sleep in her crate.


It’s looking really good, but it’s a little raised and crusty:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Her incision looked excellent today. Zero redness. I’m amazed! Our vet must have a magic touch.

Peggy has been keeping busy with her sheepskin, Bionic chew toy, and lots of short training sessions. She’s really been handling all this cooped-up-ness very well.

The only behaviour changes we’ve noticed so far is 1) she now refuses to pee before 2pm. 16.5 hrs after her last potty! No problems with poops. So bizarre.

And 2) she has been _biting_ a bit. Not in an aggressive way. And not in a painful way. But four times now she’s very deliberately used her front teeth to communicate with both my husband and me. It’s very odd. Overall she’s actually been much meeker since the surgery. Will have to keep an eye on this.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the nibbling may be due to being cooped up and discouraged from bouncing. I would try to preempt it, asking her what she wants before she uses her teeth so that it doesn't become a habit, but I suspect it will fade once she is back to normal activity levels. Nearly there now!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I think the nibbling may be due to being cooped up and discouraged from bouncing. I would try to preempt it, asking her what she wants before she uses her teeth so that it doesn't become a habit, but I suspect it will fade once she is back to normal activity levels. Nearly there now!


I think you’re right. She’s doing such a wonderful job dealing with her frustration. I can’t even believe it. But she’s really reminding me of a toddler lately, even _more so_ than usual. She’s been very focused on communicating with us, especially when she wants to play and we’re not quite understanding the rules of whatever new game she’s devised.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Today is day 14 and Peggy was allowed out in the backyard without a leash. She didn’t run around as we’d expected. She checked her favourite sniff spots that she’d not been able to reach on-leash:










And then put herself back in her pen:


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

We’ve noticed a change in Peggy in the past week. I think it’s too soon to be considered a true temperament change. More likely the surgical experience combined with 14 days of enforced rest/deconditioning and continued healing?

She’s still using her mouth more, which we’re actively trying to discourage. But overall she’s _much_ more meek. She wants to snooze more, gives up immediately rather than playing tug, curls up quietly in her bed while I make dinner instead of supervising, etc. Last night I started feeling a little worried, to be honest. She was just so _subdued_. I’m not sure this qualifies as lethargy, but she’s definitely not the same spicy poodle.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Could her lethargy be summer related?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> Could her lethargy be summer related?


We’re in the 60s here, with lots of gentle June rain. My newly planted shrubs and flowers are thrilled!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I always feel they are not fully recovered till they have the energy to be naughty...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I always feel they are not fully recovered till they have the energy to be naughty...


I think that’s exactly what she’s lacking. For example, she brought me one of my books yesterday instead of romping around with it gleefully.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

fjm said:


> I always feel they are not fully recovered till they have the energy to be naughty...


There's an Inconvenient Truth for you - you know you're poodle is happy when there's a mischievous glint in her eye...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Liz said:


> There's an Inconvenient Truth for you - you know you're poodle is happy when there's a mischievous glint in her eye...


Lol! Yes! They are such toddlers. Too quiet and something must be wrong.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

30 seconds of indoor fetch and she fell asleep like this:


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Hopefully she gets back to herself soon!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Her teeth look good!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

If you think about it, she just had a hysterectomy. Humans are normally recovering at home for two weeks at a bare minimum, usually longer. Feeling fully normal again takes a few months. Granted dogs usually heal faster than people, and she's dealing with all the mourning and emotional adjustment human females go through, but it's still major surgery.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You have spent 14 days keeping her subdued and she’s a smart cookie so she’s continuing to be subdued.

I think in the next few days she should get back to normal as she feels better, starts exercising more and you aren’t watching and limiting her movements.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

cowpony said:


> If you think about it, she just had a hysterectomy. Humans are normally recovering at home for two weeks at a bare minimum, usually longer. Feeling fully normal again takes a few months. Granted dogs usually heal faster than people, and she's dealing with all the mourning and emotional adjustment human females go through, but it's still major surgery.


Very true. It’s actually pretty remarkable how quickly they’re back up and moving around after a spay. Survival instincts, I’m sure.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Skylar said:


> You have spent 14 days keeping her subdued and she’s a smart cookie so she’s continuing to be subdued.
> 
> I think in the next few days she should get back to normal as she feels better, starts exercising more and you aren’t watching and limiting her movements.


This is a good point. She was so good about being leashed all the time. It took her days to understand she was allowed to zoom around the backyard again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Skylar said:


> You have spent 14 days keeping her subdued and she’s a smart cookie so she’s continuing to be subdued.


Exactly. And it takes a little while to build stamina back up - think how quickly muscle tone falls after even just a few days in bed. I would try slowly increasing walks and play sessions, and inviting silliness by getting down on the floor in a play bow. It can have quite extraordinary results, if only by giving other humans present a giggle!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, I just looked over and she was standing on the dining room table. I think the spice is coming back.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay! Peggy's getting her bounce back!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, I just looked over and she was standing on the dining room table. I think the spice is coming back.


Uhm, that’s a good start. 😛


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Can I just laugh that we are the sort of people who are HAPPY to find our dog standing on the table, because it means 'back to normal'. 

I'm very glad to hear Peggy is returning to her normal Peggyish self.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Can I just laugh that we are the sort of people who are HAPPY to find our dog standing on the table, because it means 'back to normal'.
> 
> I'm very glad to hear Peggy is returning to her normal Peggyish self.


Lol yeah. If the poodle’s not up to something (or literally up _on_ something), I’m always a little suspicious.

She’s still subdued today and I can’t figure out if it’s lethargy or just....maturity?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I haven’t been around for a few weeks so I’m just getting caught up on Peggy’s spay and recovery. I’m happy it’s over for you both but also sorry you’re concerned about her still. I think it’s just like what @cowpony said. It could be she needs to build her stamina back up.

Lacey was back to her normal by day 6 as far as having her sparkle and playful moments as before surgery. but she also was still sleeping more than usual and putting herself in her crate more than usual for at least 2 weeks after her surgery. Wanted more alone time to rest.
She still got her regular walks in the neighborhood (which is easier with such a small dog). so she might not have had as much loss of stamina as Peggy, who’s used to zooming around the yard every day a bit. Her incision was looking great from the pics you shared, very tidy and healing well.

Have you messaged/called your vet about your concern? Is it possible she might have a low hemoglobin level from blood loss during the surgery? That would take about 1-1.5 months to get back to normal, at least in humans, if that was the case.
Her recovery is probably still within normal of expected. She’s still eating, pooping, and peeing properly?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I haven’t been around for a few weeks so I’m just getting caught up on Peggy’s spay and recovery. I’m happy it’s over for you both but also sorry you’re concerned about her still. I think it’s just like what @cowpony said. It could be she needs to build her stamina back up.
> 
> Lacey was back to her normal by day 6 as far as having her sparkle and playful moments as before surgery. but she also was still sleeping more than usual and putting herself in her crate more than usual for at least 2 weeks after her surgery. Wanted more alone time to rest.
> She still got her regular walks in the neighborhood (which is easier with such a small dog). so she might not have had as much loss of stamina as Peggy, who’s used to zooming around the yard every day a bit. Her incision was looking great from the pics you shared, very tidy and healing well.
> ...


Thanks for checking in on Peggy.  I’ve not called the vet because I wouldn’t really know what to say. It’s only been 3 weeks since her surgery. She’s eating fine. Drinking fine. Peeing, pooping, playing fine. Her incision looks fabulous and she never even required a cone or donut or surgical suit. She’s still up for walks and other outings. She even does her backyard zoomies.

She’s just....different.

My husband is starting to notice it, too, after initially brushing it off as normal healing stuff.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’s still subdued today and I can’t figure out if it’s lethargy or just....maturity?


I can't give concrete examples, but at each birthday I notice that something changes with the boys. That may be all it is with Peggy. 

It's too soon for the sex hormones to be fully reduced, so that's not a likely cause. 

To give yourself a bit of peace of mind, call the vet and ask what might affect her physically post spay in this time frame. Don't forget to remind them that she turned two just the day before .


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Hmmm. I’m glad she’s otherwise doing good. Sweet Peggy. 
If you end up talking to the vet, let us know what they say.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Post-spay update for anyone interested:

Peggy is eating, drinking, playing, peeing and pooping fine. But she is absolutely different, either because of the surgery itself, the post-surgery rest, the change in hormones, her second birthday, or perhaps all of the above. She is quick to tire, is more reactive to dogs and spooky things, and is generally more submissive to us.

(Note: “Submissive” was previously _never_ a word I’d have used to describe Peggy.)

She still has a gentle mouth, but she was using it inappropriately in the weeks immediately after her spay, and we had some incidents where she snatched treats from us in a way that didn’t break skin but definitely hurt. I attribute this “drift” in bite inhibition to our decision to abruptly end her adolescent play dates. I went back to puppy basics and she seems to have remembered her manners. Keeping her under threshold also helps with grabbiness.

One of my biggest fears was that we’d see an increase in resource guarding, but so far it’s been very much the opposite. Hard to believe she was _ever_ a resource guarder, to be honest, but I’m aware we could see some regression here at some point. We continue to apply the RG-busting protocols we developed in collaboration with our behaviourist.

I’m not confident this new attitude towards treasures will translate to interactions with other dogs. I suspect, actually, it could be worse now. But I’m not too interested in testing that theory.

She has a playdate next week (her first post-surgery) and I’ve asked the other owner to ensure all toys are removed from the property. If her guarding is bad, though, it will extend to sticks and other found objects. If this happens, I will reach back out to the behaviourist and get some advice on dog-dog management.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Post-spay update for anyone interested:
> 
> Peggy is eating, drinking, playing, peeing and pooping fine. But she is absolutely different,
> She is quick to tire, is more reactive to dogs and spooky things, and is generally more submissive to us.
> ...


Sorry to hear this Robin. Maybe in time she'll be better than ever.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Sorry to hear this Robin. Maybe in time she'll be better than ever.


I think the 14 days of rest not only deconditioned her, they taught her new expectations. She learned a new normal and she adapted. I’m fine with that, as long as she’s happy. Some days it feels like her spirit’s broken, but then she does something silly and I breathe a sigh of relief.

She can still go from 0-60 in a split second. It’s just now she’s much quicker to go back to 0 and stay there.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hopeful that with time these problems will be resolved. I, of course, had a neuter and Asta was a little queer for awhile after but soon was even a better dog. More attentive, more loving and yes doing his training. More focused and no big boy stuff (like marking or humping)


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think the 14 days of rest not only deconditioned her, they taught her new expectations


Interesting thought. Maybe the rest should be specially planned to keep her on (well, as much as possible) her game.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m surprised at some of the changes Peggy is going through. I have a feeling it might take her a while to find her new post-spay self but when she does, it will be much like she used to be, but better.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I’m surprised at some of the changes Peggy is going through. I have a feeling it might take her a while to find her new post-spay self but when she does, it will be much like she used to be, but better.


She’s actually reminding me a lot of the week or two in her cycle when she was typically really mellow. Maybe we’re just seeing a dog who’s not being tormented by her reproductive hormones? That’s kind of a nice thought. During those periods we did always think, “Wouldn’t it be nice if she stayed this way?” And I purposely scheduled her spay to land on one of those days.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Hopeful that with time these problems will be resolved. I, of course, had a neuter and Asta was a little queer for awhile after but soon was even a better dog. More attentive, more loving and yes doing his training. More focused and no big boy stuff (like marking or humping)


I do think she’s much more focused.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

*Update: *We’re coming up on 2 months post-spay and it’s safe to say the transformation has been dramatic. I feel fairly confident now that a lot of what we knew as Peggy’s “personality” was in fact sensitivity to hormonal fluctuations. 

How do I feel about it? Happy, I guess. I don’t think it was fun for her, being so intense. And I’m glad she still has the drive to learn and do tricks and play and snuggle with her humans. She’s still up for anything, just in much shorter spurts. These are all good things, right? We never wanted a super athlete and I hated how she’d get about 8 weeks after being in heat, so stressed and guardy and weird about toys. That couldn’t have felt good.

Assuming no other major changes, I expect this’ll be my last update. Thanks for following along.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

It sounds like the change is Peggy was a positive one, good for her. 
I’m surprised there’s been such a dramatic difference for her. I didn’t experience much a change with mine after spaying. I’m sure that waiting until Peggy was 2 (versus me waiting until 1) and the amount of heat cycles and hormone fluctuations Peggy had made for a noticeable difference too. 
Thank you for the update!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> It sounds like the change is Peggy was a positive one, good for her.
> I’m surprised there’s been such a dramatic difference for her. I didn’t experience much a change with mine after spaying. I’m sure that waiting until Peggy was 2 (versus me waiting until 1) and the amount of heat cycles and hormone fluctuations Peggy had made for a noticeable difference too.
> Thank you for the update!


I also think she was particularly sensitive to those hormonal fluctuations, so she was really riding a roller coaster for a while there.

Some days I can’t believe she’s the same poodle. I should send her breeder an update.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m sure the breeder would love an update (with pics of her after her fresh groom too!)


----------

